
Ask HN: What is your favorite quick break browser game? - freediver
I am looking for something fun that you can spend 5-15 minutes on during a mental break. Used to play blitz chess, and slither.io is kind of fun but am pretty bad at it.
======
mindcrime
[https://codeincomplete.com/games/breakout/](https://codeincomplete.com/games/breakout/)

------
wferrell
[http://surviv.io](http://surviv.io)

------
thagerty
isc.ro

